# Are a lot of archery shops going under?



## Hoyt-man (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi guys

I just wanted to find out if anyone heard anything about archery shops going bankrupt? Except for Archery Unlimited, who else knows of other shops?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hoyt-man said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just wanted to find out if anyone heard anything about archery shops going bankrupt? Except for Archery Unlimited, who else knows of other shops?


I don't know about going under, but I have seen a few change hands.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine is still open, what can we do for you Seriously, I just opened a shop a few months ago.  So far it has been pretty tough, but I think people will learn our location and business will pick up. If you have a good shop close by and want it to stay, do your best to do all your outdoor gear shopping at that location only. Things are becoming so available that business is spread out too much. But we will adapt and survive!!!!!


----------



## Hoyt-man (Oct 23, 2007)

I hear you... Just one thing. Your are in the US... Here in South Africa the hunting season is over and now most guys are not buying that much.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

The good will survive and the bad will die!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*slowly slowly catch a monkey......*



ASG said:


> The good will survive and the bad will die!


It is quite a difficult busniess to be in money wise(stock is Expensive and susceptible to fads and overseas baced manufactures so one is working with alot of hidden costs and extange rates .........Archery is quite a fragmented sport with relitively few committed, knowlegable, experienced archers in the country as a whole unlike the U.S and U.K markets it is improving as long as the "piets" of this world don't stuff it up.:zip: 

We at Black Hawk Archery (BHA)are fortunate that the bow shop is part of "Houston holdings" which owns more than one business.These other enterprizes help to support the BHA cashflow, They pay my salary every month and BHA's rent. This is why BHA can continue to grow from strenth to strenth uninhiberted by cashflow problems.

Our bow shop seems to be growing as the members are all fully committed fairly knowlegable archers and we run our Businesses with sound Business principles and thanks to a small but hugely loyal customer base.(thanks guy's you know who you are.:wink We believe that BHA will be here to stay. :secret:we also believe that it will take time for a business to blossom so we in it for the long haul.

Spatan:cocktail: :cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Just another tack on this - there are non-specialist shops that sell archery gear. 

I saw a 'top of the range bow that can kill a bull' the other day... turned out to be a 25" dl 50# Bear Odyssey, selling for R3000 with a very, very basic kit. 

The same shop tried to sell me a 'set' (read: three) arrows. They were Desperado arrows, and far too short to actually use on my bow (I am a very average 28"dl guy)

This kind of shop will get the profit and a pro-shop will inherit a problem. They will then have to charge the customer to adjust the dl, set the rest, set the timing, because some profit-stealing halfwit has some floorspace in a shopping centre! Unfortunately, these guys do not die out... they are survivable in the same way that cockroaches will outlast humanity.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> Just another tack on this - there are non-specialist shops that sell archery gear.
> 
> I saw a 'top of the range bow that can kill a bull' the other day... turned out to be a 25" dl 50# Bear Odyssey, selling for R3000 with a very, very basic kit.
> 
> ...


ja James die donners kry jy orals Hulle kruip in hulle gate rond en kyk waar hulle kan teer


----------



## splayed (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree James. In KZN we have a number of these shops (normally security shops or gun shops) that carry bottom of the range bows from 5 years ago. 

The other day I was in a local gun shop ("Royalty fun and games:tongue:"), and I listened to one of the counter jockeys trying to sell a second-hand PSE (very old with worn components) to this guy that was enquiring about hunting bows. The customer looked a little dissapointed at the bows available because they were not anything like what he was seeing in Africa's Bowhunter. When he left I made a quick departure myself and managed to have a word with him about the *real* bow shops that exist out there. I gave him Spatans details, and hopefully he will get hold of Spatan and get sorted out properly.

You are absolutely right about the fact that the pro-shops will end up with the headache of trying to get the poor customers equipment to work for him. The problem is that the bow may be totally inappropriate for the persons body or needs. In the end the customer feels ripped off and may give archery a miss because of a bad experience. 

I just hope we never lose some the pro-shops that really know what the archery community needs and puts in the extra effort that builds enthusiasm for the sport of archery.

Just my .02 cents

Splayed


----------



## 1400wannabe (Oct 24, 2007)

I caught wind of something happening, but don't want to divulge to much, because I would rather try and get some more info, but it seems one fairly well known shop has closed. As soon as I find out, I wil let you guys know.


----------



## 1400wannabe (Oct 24, 2007)

Just to set peoples mind at ease, the shop is not in the GP, MP, NW, KZN or Northen Province area. Its on another one.


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

The shop is in Bloem, if the rumours are true. Nice guy, sorry to have lost him. 
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## compound-A7 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Hungry Lion

I also heard something of a shop in Bloem. Very nice guy. Met him a while back. Archery is probably not the business to in now. Considering 2 guys have gone down now... Question is, who is next?


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Next will always be the one with the worst reputation for bad service and high prices.


----------



## Hoyt-man (Oct 23, 2007)

Can you guys remember there was a shop called "Tingela Archery". That also went sour. 
I know of a shop in Nelspruit that went bust a while back (I think the beginning of the year) and there was also one in Kimberley that went out beginning of the year aswell.

That gives me a total of 5 shops in this year. Well, I can't really say when Tingela went under, but to get to the point, that is 5 shops that I know of that closed their doors. Scary.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Just to slow the rumours down a little.This has come straight from the horses mouth. The shop has not closed down, you will still be able to order as you need. We all know times is tough everywhere and to make a living off archery in a small place like Bloem is not easy especially if people dont support you 100% and is your only income. The premises is still leased by the same person who will just be running another mainline business and archery will be a hobby,recreation shop.He will be building it steadily as he goes along to a better bigger shop.The owner will still help archers with their problems. He also indicated that he will become more involved by attending shoots and will still be organizing shoots for the club.

I hope that this will work out because to find somebody still positive about the sport and willing to help and not dissapearing is rare.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Tingela Archery... Closed last year due to the owner not paying debtors and having lost a fortune trying their hand at outfitting. Lost most clients due to poor service and ripping newbies off. I've seen guys getting sold **** equipment at PREMIUM prices like a Martin Jaguar @ R 5000.00. 
You would have to pay me and let me shag the Martin girl to get me to use one. 

Archery Unlimited...Willie ran the business into the ground. Never wrote out invoices etc. Spent GP not Nett Profit. Poor Hein had to try and sort out his accounting **** on weekends. Shop also never had business hours, it's open if it's open and Willie was not contactable most of the time.


----------

